# Neve Serra de Montesinho - 04.01.2014



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 19:16)

Aproveitando a nevasca desta tarde, dei uma volta pela serra de Montesinho, percorrendo cotas entre os 650m e os 1550m (já depois da fronteira). 
Neve no solo só acima dos 900m e sempre muito puxada a vento, pelo que as acumulações variavam entre os poucos cm nas zonas expostas e algumas dezenas nas zonas mais abrigadas!
Ficam algumas imagens! (Fotos e Post via telemóvel)


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 19:17)

A cota de neve bem visível na serra!


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

Já na zona espanhola da serra, junto dos aerogeradores.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

Imagens bem porreiras da Serra.

Havia neve na aldeia de Montesinho? E como está a barragem da Serra Serrada? Não chegou a gelar, suponho.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2014 às 10:00)

AnDré disse:


> Imagens bem porreiras da Serra.
> 
> Havia neve na aldeia de Montesinho? E como está a barragem da Serra Serrada? Não chegou a gelar, suponho.



Sim, a cota de neve começava na aldeia, que estava pintada de branco!

A barragem não chegou a gelar. O ar frio não esteve o tempo suficiente...


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Excelentes fotos !

Esperemos que até ao final do Inverno mais cenarios destes se repitam, e se não for pedir muito também na cidade.


----------

